# paddlewheel plans?



## crueby (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been looking for plans for a paddle wheel mechanism, like for a sidewheeler. The simpler form has fixed-angle paddles, but there were versions with linkages that kept the paddles more vertical in thier travel through the water. I've seen plans for them in the past, but darned if I can find where it was! Anyone have a link? 

Thanks!
Chris
:wall:


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Chris,
Try this site.
http://www.paddleducks.co.uk/smf/
gbritnell


----------



## crueby (Jun 23, 2013)

gbritnell said:


> Hi Chris,
> Try this site.
> http://www.paddleducks.co.uk/smf/
> gbritnell



Some great looking stuff there - Thanks!!


----------



## chipenter (Jun 23, 2013)

There are free plans for feathered paddle boats out there , search for Strongbow its in German and it is on a free steam engine site , 

View attachment Feathered paddle wheels.pdf


----------



## crueby (Jun 24, 2013)

chipenter said:


> There are free plans for feathered paddle boats out there , search for Strongbow its in German and it is on a free steam engine site ,



Nice one - thanks!!!


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 24, 2013)

Westbury's Diagonal Paddle engine included details of the wheel.

http://shop.ajreeves.com/diagonal-paddle-298-c.asp

There i sone in this thread

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f23/diagonal-paddle-update-15254/


----------



## don-tucker (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the ETWestbury paddle wheel plans if any one would  like them let me have your email addressDon


----------

